# What happened to Mark Forums Read?



## 1MoreFord (Oct 24, 2021)

As the title says what happened to the ability to mark all read?


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 24, 2021)

Hit the little gear on home page,  then click on alerts and it gives you option to mark all as read.

Ryan


----------



## 1MoreFord (Oct 24, 2021)

Not what I'm looking for.

I want to mark forum threads as read not alerts.


----------

